# -The Most Large Grass Mantis Species Available On Culture?



## CockroachYet (Jul 21, 2007)

- Hello all, what so large may be theses and from where are them? who have regularly ooths of those big species? (I am interestet on it). Please pics of these very large grass mantis species if possible. Many thanks, Roberto.


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure if you would class this as a grass mantis, but it looks fairly similiar. It is the Danuria species, which can grow up to 14cm (so I am told). This is an L5 specimen, which as you can see, is the same length as an adult male Parasphendale. Appologies for the awful photo quality, it was a quick shot in light.


----------



## CockroachYet (Jul 21, 2007)

-Hello Ian, thanks for reply. Yes! that kind of mantids I am told! Thanks for the ID. Have you that kind in form of ooths regularly? Thanks, best regards. Roberto.


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Roberto,

Ah great =] No ooths I am afraid, just 8 live specimens. Will let you know how I get on with them...and when I order some more, would you like me to purchase some on your behalf?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Ian!! looks like a stick insect too. Is that a male budwing mantis inside the container?


----------



## RodG (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool mantid Ian!!!


----------



## CockroachYet (Jul 22, 2007)

-Hello Ian, yes I like it purchase from you one or two ooths at each time from these species. Just now I am living in other city where the access to mantis food are some difficult and for this reason actually I dont was purchased mantids ooths from six months ago, but from two months from now I will want to buy more ooths because I will return to mexico city where the access to mantis food is much more easiest.

-Until reached that time I will happy for purchase from you one or two ooths of that species and maybe other(-s) of other mantids species you will have.

-In mexico city a friend purchased (in a pet store) four subadult females of that species, but he told me that it store actually have them out of stock and not time estimated for have them again.

-So I am looking for other dealer of them.

-Many thanks!! Best regards. Roberto.


----------



## brancsikia (Jul 22, 2007)

> -In mexico city a friend purchased (in a pet store) four subadult females of that species, but he told me that it store actually have them out of stock and not time estimated for have them again.


It is definitely not the species your friend purchased in a pet store in mexico city!!!

The species Ian purchased should be from Gambia?

The genus _Danuria_ is an African genus.

There are more than 100 species of stick like grass mantids. So scientific names are quite important :!: and vernacular names say nearly nothing :?:

@Roberto. You have so many native beautiful mantids in your country, so go out and collect some and you maybe could also find your grass mantid. Many members of the forum will be interested, too. :wink:

Regards

Brancsikia


----------



## Ian (Jul 22, 2007)

I am unsure where this species comes from brancsikia, I will see if I can find out.

Roberto, sure. I will find out now if I can get you any ootheca. If not, I will let you know when I breed this lot on, and get some ootheca.

Cheers Yen, Rod, they are a pretty cool species. I will try and get some better photos today


----------



## CockroachYet (Jul 23, 2007)

- brancsikia &amp; Ian : many thanks for you comments!!

- Just today my friend gift to me one of their females! she have a zize of about 9.5cm or a few more of large (if possible I hope post some pic of her and of their ooth)), and she laid a ooth of 1.5cm of large ((already mated with a male which she eated during matching)).

- My friend also buyed in the same store five #9 african flower nymphs the same day. So may be the possibility of she may belonging to the gender Danuria from africa.

- Ian, I will happy of knowing when you may have ooth(-s) of Danuria, I will wait for your message.

- Also, I recently have the track for finding mexican Phyllovates ((and/or Pseudovates??)). I will keep you ((everyone)) informed about any news of collected specimens of that mexican subspecies.

- Also here I was collected ocasionally a few wild mexican grass mantids but unfortunatelly not mated pairs at same time yet. The adult males of about 4.5cm. Also, if news of mating of mexican grass mantis so you will know it.

-Thank you very much to all for your replies, best regards. Roberto.


----------

